

Ask HN: I need some clarification. - cGmike

Are computer engineers and programmers the same? I'm a bit confused.
======
t0
_Engineer_ is usually stated as either software or hardware. Just _computer
engineer_ is a vague term, but it probably means _hardware_. Programmer of
course always means this person works solely with software.

~~~
cGmike
When you say hardware do you mean actually making a computer?

